# Chinese Restaurant - Southside



## my2leftfeet (5 May 2006)

I know takeaways were discussed previously. Can anyone recommend a good chinese [sit down] restaurant on the southside. Cassia over Morgue in Templeogue used to be a favourite until it closed.


----------



## aonfocaleile (5 May 2006)

Is there still one behind the Orchard in Rathfarnham? If so, it wouldn't be too far


----------



## Sloopy (5 May 2006)

Kytes in ballsbridge & wongs.


----------



## Humpback (5 May 2006)

I'll second kytes in Ballsbridge.


----------



## GoldDigga (5 May 2006)

The one behind the Orchard is pretty average. Wongs in Ranelagh is better quality.


----------



## quinno (5 May 2006)

Furamas Donnybrook - was there Monday night, still good after 4 years since I was there....


----------



## Flexible (5 May 2006)

http://www.takeawayfood.ie/


----------



## aonfocaleile (5 May 2006)

That website is a handy tool! Thanks Flexible - it'll save me a lot of rooting through old menus tonight


----------



## CCOVICH (5 May 2006)

Chai Yo on Baggot St. (opposite BoI) is excellent.

Have been to Wongs in Clontarf, and it was good alright.

I also like the Chinese over Crowes in Ballsbridge-used to be Teppan-but they've changed the name (and possibly the menu) recently.


----------



## runner (5 May 2006)

Sitchaun in Stillorgan is one of the best southside, but very booked up at peak times. Much better than any of the Wongs ive been in,I think.


----------



## Mourinho (5 May 2006)

I second Runner - the Schewan in Stillorgan has excellent Chinese food and is slightly better than Wongs which I find excellent as well.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (6 May 2006)

I'll third that recommendation ... 

China Szechuan/Sichuan in Stillorgan (beside the Mill House pub on the Kilmacud road) is the best


----------



## noodles (7 May 2006)

Hmm... I ate in the Sichuan in Stillorgan recently and was not so impressed...  In fairness the food was great - but the whole time we were there we felt rushed through our meal by hovering waiters trying to free up the table.  I had to stop my meal being whisked away from under my nose twice - once when my cutlery was still in my hands!  My friend felt the same - and we were annoyed that the tip was pre added to our bill making it more awkward to register our displeasure!  It was mid-week and around 9pm when we left.  Wondered if it was maybe because we were both driving and hence not ordering from the winelist?  

N.


----------



## runner (7 May 2006)

Ironicallt Noodes, that is the only issue I have with the place. Have only been there a few times, but once it was shambolic with people waiting in the corridor on top of each other for tables to vacate. Try to avoid satuarday night and its grand otherwise.


----------



## CN624 (7 May 2006)

Has anyone tried Zen in Rathmines?


----------



## foxylady (9 May 2006)

What about New millenium on South King Street,the food is lovely and service v. good


----------



## aonfocaleile (9 May 2006)

foxylady said:
			
		

> What about New millenium on South King Street,the food is lovely and service v. good


 
I'll second that


----------



## Sunster (12 May 2006)

Depends whether you like the 'westernised chinese food' or proper chinese food. You can often tell the best chinese restaurants by seeing chinese families eating in them.
Best ones are The Imperial, The Good World and The New Millenium...all in town. All three of these restaurants do a Dim Sum menu which is traditional Chinese afternoon tea type food. (ask for the chinese dim sum menu and give it a go!)....Dim sum often required well trained chefs...and hence for that reason alone these restaurants you can say the food is being cooked by trained chefs.
There are a number of good chinese restaurants in the north side of town especially The China House and my favourite the Peking house on Parnell st.  Believe me once you try these authentic restaurants, you'll not step into a take away or a westernised chinese ever again!
Most take aways/ westernised Chinese restaurants are family run and so the chefs who aren't trained.


----------



## runner (12 May 2006)

Agreed the best ones in town are Imperial and Good World. Went to th re-opened Kingsland a few weeks ago and it was crap.


----------



## Lyndan (12 May 2006)

Graces Garden in Shankill is nice!


----------



## DeKi (16 May 2006)

Good World and The Imperial have been recommended to me by chinese people......always a god sign.....Kytes is fantastic.  As for a cheap and cheerful take away there is one on Baggot St I used to love...can't rem the name but its across from Tescos....


----------



## loodles (6 Jun 2006)

The Castle in Dalkey is my fav (and I have been to a good few in the area!) Staff are very friendly and the food is amazing! Graces Garden Shankill do a good early bird mid week approx €15 for 3 course - but the main waiter can be very rude so its a bit of a put off! Food is nice though.


----------



## roxy (7 Jun 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Chai Yo on Baggot St. (opposite BoI) is excellent.
> 
> Have been to Wongs in Clontarf, and it was good alright.
> 
> I also like the Chinese over Crowes in Ballsbridge-used to be Teppan-but they've changed the name (and possibly the menu) recently.


 

Its called Chill Out Cafe, my partner actually did all the refurbishment in it at Christmas/New Year.  Its very trendy inside but I haven't actually eaten in it yet. Menu looks quite expensive but I am hoping to try it out soon. My partner's eaten in it though and thought it was great.


----------



## JP1234 (9 Jun 2006)

roxy said:
			
		

> Its called Chill Out Cafe, my partner actually did all the refurbishment in it at Christmas/New Year.  Its very trendy inside but I haven't actually eaten in it yet. Menu looks quite expensive but I am hoping to try it out soon. My partner's eaten in it though and thought it was great.


We were in there a few weeks back, Really really good food and decent service.( though it was early on a Sunday evening and there were only 2 or 3 other tables so how it would stand the test of a busy night I don't know) I suppose it was quite expensive, I think we paid around 75euro for 3, 2 course meals, no alcohol just water and coffees.

Bit of a hike to the loo especially if you are on the first level mind!


----------



## Sunster (9 Jun 2006)

Who owns chill out cafe? Very un chinese name for a chinese restaurant...sounds more like a chain.


----------



## roxy (12 Jun 2006)

Sunster said:
			
		

> Who owns chill out cafe? Very un chinese name for a chinese restaurant...sounds more like a chain.


 
There's is a few owners involved as far as I know, and they are all Chinese. Thought that about the name myself though when I first heard it.


----------



## ilovecheese (18 Jun 2006)

You cannot beat the empress in monkstown and although i havent been yet i hear the sechuan (spelling?) in stillorgan is near famous for good food


----------



## europhile (23 Jul 2006)

runner said:
			
		

> Agreed the best ones in town are Imperial and Good World. Went to th re-opened Kingsland a few weeks ago and it was crap.



It was crap before in closed down.


----------



## europhile (23 Jul 2006)

There's a place on Moore Street which is supposed to be very good. Near Lidl. I don't think it has a name.


----------



## bankrupt (23 Jul 2006)

europhile said:
			
		

> There's a place on Moore Street which is supposed to be very good. Near Lidl. I don't think it has a name.


 
There are a good few chinese restaurants on Moore street and Parnell St, not for the faint of heart (dingy and questionable hygiene) but very good - one of them (upstairs) does hot pot which is great fun.

edit: they are very very cheap!


----------



## crassus (25 Jul 2006)

Like previous posters a while back - Sichuan in Stillorgan is the best I've been in Southside. In fact it's really the only one I would think of going to southside. Their food is really fresh - sizzling dishes are my favourite and the meat they use is quality. 

There's always a great atmosphere as it's really busy all the time. You do have to book a week or two in advance but it's worth it.

In town, the Good World and the New Millenium are pretty much the pick of them and are alright but neither are a patch on Sichuan.


----------



## Kiddo (25 Jul 2006)

DeKi said:
			
		

> Good World and The Imperial have been recommended to me by chinese people......always a god sign.....Kytes is fantastic. As for a cheap and cheerful take away there is one on Baggot St I used to love...can't rem the name but its across from Tescos....


 
Thats called Tin Tin


----------



## Havana (25 Jul 2006)

I love the Golden Carp in Dundrum.


----------



## CCOVICH (25 Jul 2006)

Kiddo said:
			
		

> Thats called Tin Tin



Similar to Charlie 5s (name?) on Westmoreland St.  Chinese fast food-beats McDonalds!


----------



## Delboy (28 Jul 2006)

CN624 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried Zen in Rathmines?


 
Yes, and I loved it. Really, really good food, and cooked without all those nasty sauces you see in so many places - probably more authentic.
They do a take away also...which is very good


----------



## RainyDay (29 Jul 2006)

Havana said:
			
		

> I love the Golden Carp in Dundrum.


Known locally as the Golden Crap (no reflection on their food btw)


----------



## Merrion (21 Nov 2006)

Anyone been to the Blue Orchid restaurant in Blackrock? Would you recommend it?


----------



## CCOVICH (21 Nov 2006)

loughquinn said:


> Anyone been to the Blue Orchid restaurant in Blackrock? Would you recommend it?


 

The _*Thai*_ place?  Yes indeed, and I would recommend it-especially the Early Bird-offers great value IMHO.


----------

